# Couture vs Fedor - 3 Million Dollar Purse



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

source:
evilmaster.proelite.com » $3 Million Purse for Randy Couture VS Fedor Emelianenko: cfc, couture, emelianenko, fedor, natural, Randy: evilmaster article



> New MMA Organization Cage Fighting Championships, Inc. (CFC) Offers $3 Million Purse for Randy Couture VS Fedor Emelianenko
> 
> DAVIE, Fla.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--The Cage Fighting Championships (CFC) Spokesperson Crawford Grimsley announced today, “The CFC will put up a $3,000,000 purse to bring the Couture vs Emelianenko fight to Pay-Per-View. $1,000,000 will be guaranteed to each fighter while the winner takes home an additional cool million, making this the largest single purse for any one MMA fight.”
> 
> ...


I appologise if this has been posted, but what are your guys' thoughts on this? I would love for this to happen!


----------



## lokalmotive (Aug 30, 2007)

It'd be awesome if it would happen but I'm not sure I can see it actually making dreams coming true. I doubt the UFC or M-1 will allow Couture and Fedor to fight in another league (pending the Couture resignation Dana is supposed to speak with him about after his "sleezy" movie manager isn't around.)


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

lol now that the UFC is showing a ***** in its armor, all of these companies are spring up, wanting some action. I love it  

Wow, a possible 2 million for working for 15-25 minutes is a really nice deal :thumb02:


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

pllllleaseeeee happppennn


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

nickman9000 said:


> Wadya think Fedor will do with the extra million?


Stare at it unemotionally then go by a couple hundred prostitutes to stare at unemotionally lol


----------



## headxsmasher (Apr 23, 2007)

lokalmotive said:


> It'd be awesome if it would happen but I'm not sure I can see it actually making dreams coming true. I doubt the UFC or M-1 will allow Couture and Fedor to fight in another league (pending the Couture resignation Dana is supposed to speak with him about after his "sleezy" movie manager isn't around.)



it is actually possible if neither of them sign a contract. Which niether of them could at the moment. So it could actually work out. There are always loop holes. Now just to make it happen would be the next challenge.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I thought that Randy was still under contract with Zuffa?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Id fight a large grizzly bear for that kind of money.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I like the initiative but I doubt it will lead to anything, considering Randy's contract with the UFC. And then I'm not yet considering what kind of contract Fedor might have with M-1, or whether he's even interested i fighting Couture (even though $1-2 million might raise his interest a bit).


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

Plz Make It Happen


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't care where this fight takes place, I think everyone can agree that we just want to see it happens. Considering that fact that couture's contract isn't over for another 9months or so, we won't see this fight happen for about a year, but man I can't wait.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wise said:


> Id fight a large grizzly bear for that kind of money.


well fedor would win that since that is what he trains on


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

nickman9000 said:


> WOW. hope this ends up happening. Show Dana where to stick it! Long live MMA.


True dat homey!

Theres too many exclusive organizations that are taking MMA away from being a legit sport like Basketball, Hockey, etc.

Get rid of stupid organizations sucking the life out of fights/fighters and well have ourselves the perfect sport


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

i doubt anything will materialize from this


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Dana and the UFC wouldn't let the fight happen in another organization while Randy was under contract with them, no way. Maybe in 9 months when it expires, but until then, no way.:dunno:


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, let's take the boxing model and use that system. Seems to have worked wonders over the past 10 years, as guy don't even have to perform to get millions.

Let the UFC reign, I don't want it to be like boxing. It's a haggard system, with to much corruption. 

Financially the dudes are well off, but look at the sport. Nobody knows who the champions are, I don't even have a on how many weight classes there are, and it just gets to ridiculous if it isn't organized by one body.

I do want this fight to happen though, just to get all these 'Why Dana?!?!' dudes to shut it for a bit!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I like him already and his points of view seem very likeable.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:
 

> Stare at it unemotionally then go by a couple hundred prostitutes to stare at unemotionally lol





lol




but i really doubt that randy would fight outside of the UFC, even though this event would give me a raging semi.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I think something that is lost upon people about the "It cant be a legit sport like football and baseball if it is only one company doing it all" people is that football, baseball, basketball, hockey and just about EVERY "legit" sport in America is run by 1 company. NFL, NBA, NHL, MLB, and so on, and when you have a contract with any of the above, you can not participate in a competing organization. I dont know, I think the UFC model is the way to go, and the fighters need to organize to get what they want. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Morlow (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow I wish this would happen but I really don't see it happening. Man that would be incredible if it did though. I would pay $200 for that pay-per-view.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd love to see it happen, but I'm still unsure just what is going on with Randy. I heard he was a fight by fight basis, his contract ended in 9 months and then Dana even said it most certainly does not expire in 9 months. I'll wait till I see what the deal is with Randy and the UFC before I get to excited.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I heard Randy is still under the UFC's contract for atleast 9 months, so it won't be happening anytime soon. As for Fedor, he could fight because his M-1 contract isn't exclusive (smart man). I would rather see this fight in a ring, but I won't complain.... it just needs to happen somewhere.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Why would Fedor do this? He was offered 2 million a fight from UFC and an extra 2 million if he won the fight against Randy. That's 4 million right there so why would Fedor go for something that would be half the payout?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> Why would Fedor do this? He was offered 2 million a fight from UFC and an extra 2 million if he won the fight against Randy. That's 4 million right there so why would Fedor go for something that would be half the payout?


Because there is no strings attached? The UFC didn't offer him 2 to fight and 2 to win without a contract or anything else, this is exclusively just ONE fight with no contracts or anything else


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I would love to see this fight in a cage. If Fedor won in a ring, it wouldn't be as amaazing as if Fedor won in a cage. Randy's style is all about pushing the opponent against the cage and I would rather not take that away from Randy. That would be like tell CroCop that he can't use the LHK in this fight.

Also, Randy stated that he's not retiring from fighting.. 
He's just removing himself from the UFC. If Randy says he's still fighting and says that the only thing left for him to do is fight Fedor.. I'm sure he knows what he's doing.. 

here's to hoping! :thumb02:


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

lol they really want this fight to happen.. lol juss like us the fans :thumb02:


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Its cause theyre fans too and this year proves that Randy has got what it takes to bring the giant down. It would be spectacular to even children.

Imagine the PPV buys that some unknown company would be receiving off this fight. The card could only be one fight for 50$ and people would still buy it. 

These events recently have made it clear that it is a big deal, not just to fans, but to the fighters and to promoters.

Its going to happen. Just not in the UFC, and I think I like that.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

this would be the pride vs ufc fight


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i have a raging NERF like consistancy just thinking of the fight! but wont happen.... UFC wont allow it, plain and simple. they tried a cross promotion once and Pride fucked'em over... will never happen.... it saddnes me sooo much....


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

A million dollar purse is enough to grease the palms of anyone at the UFC that would try to stand in the way of this fight. Besides, Randy is the grandmaster of game plans. His whole resignation probably fits into a master game plan that we mere mortals have yet to figure out, but will result in a fight with Fedor.


----------



## fan4life (Oct 4, 2007)

Its funny how some people can say it'll never happen. Anything can happen for the right price ! Its never usually about an issue but rather money ! I'm not talking about the fighters either ! If the UFC was offered enough money and certains rights they'd jump at it ! I think we could use more cross organization fighting ! They can come to agreement split the earnings down the middle ! You really can't say one is the best in the world when they don't/can't fight everyone! You don't even have to make it a belt fight or make it a world belt with no organization tied to it.


----------



## A-Zo (Oct 16, 2007)

Randy just retired...what now?


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> I don't care where this fight takes place, I think everyone can agree that we just want to see it happens. Considering that fact that couture's contract isn't over for another 9months or so, we won't see this fight happen for about a year, but man I can't wait.



what if the fight takes fight in a wooden cage. with no gloves and splinters oww. and once the cage is broken the match is over. YOU WOULDNT WATCH THAT! then fedor angry goes and kills a grizzly bear. and randy goes and kills spider man for supremecy of the super heroes:confused02:


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

i don't see the UFC taking the stick out of of their a**es & allowing this to happen.


----------



## Shocked (Sep 22, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Wadya think Fedor will do with the extra million?



he'll give it to Randy of course


----------

